
Lonnie Johnson: The Father of the Super Soaker - Elv13
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-37062579
======
tracker1
Nice article... I remember when they neutered the SuperSoakers. One summer
there was a mother of all model... IIRC the Super Soaker 3500, or something
similar. Man, huge payload, huge tanks, and a lot of water. The next year, the
entire line was smaller and less powerful. IIRC, this was around 1996-1997 or
so.

Brilliant idea, and glad the Lonnie made some money on it. Same for the Nurf
work.

